# plastic underbody panel in the front.



## fragment (Sep 22, 2003)

the plastic underbody panel under my car is broken and part of it is near the point of dragging on the road.. before i remove it i was curious if any of you have had this problem. and if so, what your solution was... be it removing it all together or replacing it.



thanks.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You can remove it with no ill effects, I have had mine gone for a year through rain and snow.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

I plan to replace mine soon. I just did JDM motor swap. And they old falling off. Replace them.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Mine was pretty torn up too i just ordered a new one from the dealer. It was like 20 bucks. This splash shield helps protect your belts & pullies from the elements like water,snow,dirt,road debri etc. i just felt better having it under my car ...


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

I took my torn up under body panel off and after about a month my belts began to squeal. I'm planning on buying another one and replacing it soon.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

ahhhhhh mine is almost dragging too...do we really need it?


----------



## fragment (Sep 22, 2003)

*squealing*

i had not thought of that being a reason for the belts squealing but i did notice that after a nissan mechanic cut off part of mine that had been dragging last year that my belts squeal more and seem to run out faster.. wonder if its related


----------

